# what happen to Al Trautwig



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

what happen to Al Trautwig why isn't he covering the tour de france?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

DNS. Brain cramp.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

Prior engagement covering US gymanstics or swimming or some such thing this month. Count yourselves lucky. New guy is much less annoying.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

good riddance.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ya. The new guy is good.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*You gotta be kidding?*

You actually miss Al?


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

I too was wondering about Al. I must say, I sure won't miss him. unless he was playing dumb to appeal to the uninformed cycling audience, he certainly didn't impress me witih his knowledge in cycling. let him go back to women's gymnastics. he's got the big voice, but nothing worthwhile to say. :Yawn: 


I like the new guy - I don't know his name yet - but he seems to blend well with Bobke. I like what I've seen of him so far. they've got pretty good chemistry and seem to get along well. I think it takes a certain personality to work with Bob Roll and this guy's got it.

to be clear...I like Bobke... he's definitely quirky with the hand waving and such, but he's a fun character and does understand cycling.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Quite the contrary. I think Bob looks bored with the new guy. What makes the new guy so much smarter than Al?


----------



## dukey (May 27, 2007)

Granted I haven't been through all the threads, but who actually watches/tapes the primetime coverage? I by far would rather have Phil and Paul in the live coverage...


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

dukey said:


> Granted I haven't been through all the threads, but who actually watches/tapes the primetime coverage? I by far would rather have Phil and Paul in the live coverage...


I DVR the primetime and start watching it after about an hour. I'm able to watch the extra cr*p, fast forward through the same 3 commercials 20 times, and be done about the same time.

An INCREDIBLE stage today and I love that new FELT bike.


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Craig Hummer. Much better than the Traut IMO.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I miss Kristen Gum.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

JaeP said:


> I miss Kristen Gum.



or _Kirsten_ Gum.


----------



## norcal maniac (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll take a hummer over a trautwig anytime...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

dude, i used to hate the trout, but i miss him. craig hummers' voice really annoys me.

but al is off doing gymnastics and diving for the US olympic trials.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I think Hummer is doing his level best and seems like he's done his homework. However, I agree with another poster that at least initially Bobbke seemed bored with him. I think the group liked Troutwig and maybe they are making the the new kid prove himself.

Here is some bio info on Hummer. Looks like he was a world-class swimmer. 

http://www.usms.org/hist/sto/index.php?ID=237&srt=


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I just skip all that pre-race crap and fast forward to the actual race where Phil and Paul are yakking away.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't miss Al Trautwig at all, but I was sort of wondering where he was. In case anyone is wondering, he doesn't know anything about women's gymnastics either.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I heard his voice last night covering the olympic women's marathon trials. He did not know anything about the sport.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

hawker12 said:


> I think Hummer is doing his level best and seems like he's done his homework. However, I agree with another poster that at least initially Bobbke seemed bored with him. I think the group liked Troutwig and maybe they are making the the new kid prove himself.


he's knowledgeable enough, he's just not entertaining. trautwig played sort of the straight man role with bobke, hummer's like his annoying little brother.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

+1000


----------



## vilter (Aug 13, 2006)

*Bring back Al*

Here one vote for Al. Nothing against Hummer - who I think is getting better - but Al can bring out the best in the other guys.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Trautwig was such a lout he made the other guys look good, that's the long and short of it.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I am The Edge said:


> or _Kirsten_ Gum.


I miss the changes from year to year in her hair color, hairstyle and chest size.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> I miss the changes from year to year in her hair color, hairstyle and chest size.


I saw her covering some Baja 1000 event, and also some extreme sports event. She was looking pretty good and the twins were on full display.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Hummer is doing a respectable job, but I kinda liked Trautwig for his Olympic voice.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ya*



I am The Edge said:


> or _Kirsten_ Gum.



Last time I saw her was at an adventure race I worked, and she competed in..........several days of racing and she still looked pretty good!:thumbsup:


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

Dooooodddddddd!!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me???? Hummer has mispronounced Hincapie and Frank Schleck's names like 10 time in the first 3 stages. I understand we are cycling fans and know how to pronounce the names but how the hell do you mess up Hincapie every time you say it? The odd thing is he keeps doing it. You would think somebody would tell him. It is a tough job and I am no where near talented enough to do it but it is very different to watch without Varsha or Trautwig. I miss both of them.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

brentster said:


> Quite the contrary. I think Bob looks bored with the new guy. What makes the new guy so much smarter than Al?


I think you're right about Bob. 

Hummer is OK, but I'm used to Al. He seemed to have better chemistry with Bob, Phil and Paul.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Absolutely! i tivo the morning coverage. Nothing against Bob, but Phil and Paul are so much fun to listen to.

Trautwig was a doofus, but over the years he was actually starting to learn a little about the sport.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I hate Trautwig. I hate Hummer. I didn't like the Gumms either or the overweight american and the two older brits.

I am a hater. Just like this thread. 

fc


----------



## Make The Junction (Jul 14, 2008)

*Only time a Hummer isn't better than a Trautwig*

New guy is a pretty boy who is trying too hard to fit in and be funny. Al at least realized he was there to act as a straight man for the real talent. New guy thinks people are tuning in to see/hear him.

The guys who announce the races on Cycling.TV are entertaining and knowledgeable.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Just wait, Yo han, I can't believe they didn't invite me to the Tour Bruyneel will be on during the last week. I am sure he will share all of his winning "secrets" such as how to blend the perfect EPO smoothie and how to micro dose in your espresso.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

Hummer seems to get more annoying as the days go on.....Trautwig knew nothing about cycling (and said as much) but he had a good relationship (at least it appeared that way) on camera with Phil, Paul, and Bob. Phil and Paul look like they want to strangle Hummer every morning even though he's doing his best to suck up.......doesn't seem like they respect him.

just my $.02


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

bikeguy0 said:


> Dooooodddddddd!!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me???? Hummer has mispronounced Hincapie and Frank Schleck's names like 10 time in the first 3 stages. I understand we are cycling fans and know how to pronounce the names but how the hell do you mess up Hincapie every time you say it? The odd thing is he keeps doing it. You would think somebody would tell him. It is a tough job and I am no where near talented enough to do it but it is very different to watch without Varsha or Trautwig. I miss both of them.


+1 I think the rest of the crew make fun of him off camera. I can't beleve how many names and words he mispronounces, he is BAD.


----------



## Wildstar87 (Apr 5, 2005)

bikeguy0 said:


> Dooooodddddddd!!!!!!!!! Are you kidding me???? Hummer has mispronounced Hincapie and Frank Schleck's names like 10 time in the first 3 stages. I understand we are cycling fans and know how to pronounce the names but how the hell do you mess up Hincapie every time you say it? The odd thing is he keeps doing it. You would think somebody would tell him. It is a tough job and I am no where near talented enough to do it but it is very different to watch without Varsha or Trautwig. I miss both of them.


Well if you are going to get grumpy about misprounouncing, then you have to wonder if Phil has EVER pronounced Alejandro Valverde's name correctly once, he doesn't even have a consistent way of pronouncing it. Sometimes is AleTHandro, sometimes it's AleSandro, never AleHandro like I believe it should be. He even gets Paul doing it.. lol

Sure Hummer can be a bit annoying, but I will take him anyday over Trautwig, or the boob before him on ESPN. I'm tired of the whole talking down to the audience because they think American's don't understand the tour. You never see this happening on any other sport for the most part, and I think that it actually encourages the viewpoint that it isn't a REAL sport. Anyway, I think they are all just annoyed since he seems to be running away in their yellow jersey competition.

He's also been on the team for the past few years as an on course commentator like Frankie, so I am sure they are familiar with him.


----------

